# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  الشماغ الاردني

## معاذ ملحم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

العقال ...هو مايلبسه الرجل في بلادناعلى الرأس..ولكن اي وجد؟ ومتى؟ وكيف؟..اليكم القصة الاصلية

العقال هو مايلبس على رأس الرجل فوق الشماغ او الغترة
مصنوع من صوف الماعز ولونه غالبا اسود
يقال ان هناك ثلاث قصص لاختراع العقال العربي
القصه الاولى
عندما سقطت الأندلس العربية في ايدى الأسبان
وصل الخبر لبلاد الشام فعم الحزن الشديد وانتشر الغضب بين الناس
لتخاذل الرجال عن نصرة اخوانهم فقامت النساء بقص جدائلهن
ورمينها فى وجوه الرجال الذين ربطوها على رؤسهم فوق الغترة او الكوفيه
تعبيرا عن حزنهم وندمهم
اضافة الى ان بعض الرجال ربطو بعضها على شكل لجام للخيل لان الخيل التى لم تهب لنصره الدين
خيل ذليله ومهانه…..ومع مرور الوقت
اصبحت عادة بين الرجال والنساء ثم اقتصر لبسه على الرجال فقط
وتطورت العصابه فصارت تصنع من شعر الماعز ثم من الخيوط المغزوله والمصبوغه بالاسود
رمزا للحزن على الاندلس
و يقال ان لونه كان ابيض وبعد سقوط الأندلس تحول الى اللون الأسود
القصه الثانيه
ان ( الخليفة العباسي ) طلب ان يضع كل رجل في دولتـــــــــه
على راسه عصابة سوداء من القماش حزناً عــــلى سقوط الأندلس
القصه الثالثه
العقال كلمة اتت من عقال الناقة
وعقال الناقه عبارة عن حبل يلف على شكل دائرتين تقريبا ويوضع في ركبة البعير أو الناقة ليمنعه من المشى
وإذا ركب عليه صاحبه أخذ العقال ووضعه على رأسه حتى يصل إلى المكان الذي يريده ثم ينيخ الناقة
ويضع عقالها مرةأخرى في ركبتها
ومع مرور الوقت انتقل العقال من الناقة الى الناس



هذا والله اعلم




منقووووووووووووول

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

معلومة جديدة
يسلمو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا على المرور 

زهرة المطر

----------

